# Best way to get all the peptide out of your vials?



## Lordsks (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm getting tired of throwing away vials that still have a small amount of water stuck all over the inside of the vial. When it comes to IGF I use AA and reconstitute where the peptide is very concentrated like .1 ml = 100mcg.  So went I get down to the end of the vial there's still .05 ml in there I can't draw out. I have shot some extra BW in there before, mixed and then drew up what ever I could and just take that, but there's got to be a better way. If there cold it seems to hold even more water on the glass.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 2, 2012)

I do what you do, just add a little extra and suck up what I can


----------



## BFHammer (Jun 2, 2012)

Over pressure it, wiggle it, and back the slin until it's barely in.  Hold the plunger down though until the needle is in position to get the push out.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 2, 2012)

use 2mls of water to dilute it some more.  you can also fill the vial with an excessive amount of air to force everything out as well.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the extra air pressure idea, also I'm just going to start reconstituting with more AA so if there is some in there the amount of peptide lost is reduced.


----------

